# A few itmes on eBay you might like



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Nikon D7000 DSLR Camera w/ Nikon 18-105mm DX VR AF-S DX NIKKOR Lens	
Nikon D7000 DSLR Camera w Nikon 18 105mm DX VR AF s DX Nikkor Lens 0018208254743 | eBay

Vizio 15.6" 1080p Core i5 128GB SSD Ultrabook	
Vizio 15 6" 1080p Core i5 128GB SSD Ultrabook | eBay

Aliph Jawbone JAMBOX Wireless Bluetooth Speaker System - Black Diamond	
Aliph Jawbone Jambox Wireless Bluetooth Speaker System Black Diamond | eBay

Sennheiser CX 280 Stereo Earphones with Volume Control (Black)	
Sennheiser CX 280 Stereo Earphones with Volume Control Black 615104170254 | eBay


New Apple Earphones with Remote and Mic White For iPhone iPod Touch Classic Nano	
www.ebay.com/itm/140900624446

Technomarine Cruise Collection 40MM and 45MM Unisex Chronograph - $495	
www.ebay.com/itm/261184101416

LG 55LS5700 55" 1080p HD LED LCD Internet TV	
www.ebay.com/itm/281082429907

Mens Timberland Original 6" Premium Wheat Nubuck Leather Construction	
www.ebay.com/itm/200878329834

MID 7" Google Android 4.0 HD TouchScreen Tablet 4GB Capacitive Camera Wifi NEW!	
www.ebay.com/itm/140931597540

Dyson DC35 Multi Floor Cordless Handheld Cleaner	
www.ebay.com/itm/121087768954

Invicta Watch 11291/11292/11293/11294/11295 Men's Specialty Chronograph	
www.ebay.com/itm/300884375014


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad you posted this. I could actually use those apple mic earbuds

Cheaper than skull candy ink'd!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

From what I've heard, it's not good to use/wear headphones. Your 7x more likely to get an ear infection. I don't use headphones and i can't remember the last time i had an ear infection. Any uses want to share their opinions? Maybe this should be in a new tread uh Anthony?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Wear headphones all the time as well as ear plugs for years. Never had an ear infection.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> From what I've heard, it's not good to use/wear headphones. Your 7x more likely to get an ear infection. I don't use headphones and i can't remember the last time i had an ear infection. Any uses want to share their opinions? Maybe this should be in a new tread uh Anthony?


haven't had one since i was a kid and I wear headphones everyday. 

Conclusion
In this study, prolonged use of the headphones amongst customer service representatives did not predispose them to infection of the external ear canal. However in individuals who already had chronic middle ear infection, its use could cause increased itchiness and reactivation of the middle ear infection. There was also no evidence of noise induced hearing loss amongst those with prolonged exposure to the sound from headphones and the duration of service.

Ear Infection and Hearing Loss Amongst Headphone Users


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol i didn't mentioned "used" headphones, using someone's headphones would be like borrowing their sweaty socks....lol.


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

TrickyRicky said:


> Lol i didn't mentioned "used" headphones, using someone's headphones would be like borrowing their sweaty socks....lol.


you use a new pair every day? replace every 5 minutes? confused as to how that plays out.


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

spl152db said:


> you use a new pair every day? replace every 5 minutes? confused as to how that plays out.


Clearly he said borrowing someone else's sweaty socks. That's a lot different than what you are suggesting.

And here is another thread about stuff for sale on ebay, DERAILED and now we are talking about ****ing socks.


----------



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

btw those apple ear buds are $8 shipped now. I bought a pair. Been putting it off for a month or so and I am constantly in need of a way to make calls on my ipod without having to turn it upside down and backwards, thanks to the mic being at the top of the device and the speaker being at the bottom....and on the back...

I will post back with how they sound/work compared to standard ipod touch 4th gen earbuds.

They have sold 8,800 of these. at $8, that's $70,000 something!!!!


----------

